# Southern Ontario??



## bowshooter86 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey im from PA but have a family cabin in the 1000 islands and was wondering if anyone was in southern ontario that would know of any shoots, or good places to bowhunt


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

For shoots have a look at the Ontario Association of Archers site www.oaa-archery.on.ca 

Not much on there right now as the outdoor season is over, but early next year the tournament schedule will be up. There's also a club listing (click "contacts") so you can find a club near your place.

Bowhunting is good all over the area.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Make sure you check the regulations for Non-resident bowhunting. Some areas don't allow it. 

Have fun,


----------



## Baxy (Sep 4, 2009)

be careful if you miss in southern ontario you hit monteal 
flat as a pancake


----------

